# what kind of water for soil prep



## blondlebanese (Sep 3, 2014)

does the water I use always have to sit for 24 hours befor I use it?  someone told me to use tap water when prepareing the soil and to use distilled water or water that's been sitting for at least 24 hours,  after that.  how far off am I ?  also any recommends for p h testers or are they all the same (can't tell if they are working).


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

tap water is just fine---it's got useful minerals---check your water company to find out the ph range or get yourself a ph tester---hanna makes the industry standard---u want a bubbler in your water as oxygenated water is very important---water sitting for days with out a bubbler is no bueno---filling a reservoir and running an aquarium bubbler and ur in business---nice to let it bubble out the chlorine most water companies add---but not necessary---wouldn't waste my $ on distilled---use the same throughout


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 4, 2014)

I always let my water sit for 24 hrs to let the chlorine dissipate a little. Chlorine can kill the microbes in your soil that you want (and need) to process nutrients.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

Like Hackerman mentioned, the reason that you are supposed to let the tap water sit out is to allow the chlorine to dissipate.  However if your water company uses chloramine, this will not work.  If your tap water is not high in undissolved solids, you should be able to use that for your entire grow.  I would not use any water that had not sat out--chlorine is not good for plants.  If the ppms are high in your tap water, you may want to use distilled or RO water.


----------

